
The Workplace Flexibility Experiment - kjhughes
http://blogs.wsj.com/atwork/2014/05/09/the-workplace-flexibility-experiment/
======
rayiner
I really like the idea of having core "office hours" backed up by a general
expectation that people will not be in the office outside those hours, even if
they may be working. I think teams need to have face time sometimes, but there
is a lot of work that doesn't need it. Having core office hours forces
everyone to coordinate that work that does require face time, and plan to get
it done during office hours.

~~~
mattgreenrocks
Still concedes too much to the notion that being physically present is always
necessary. Why drive in every day only to drive back a few hours later?

I'd prefer something more like n core days a week w/ core hours that people
can rely on a-priori for generating magical productivity gains from face time.
All the other time, work as necessary from wherever and use email/chat/video
as necessary when deliberation is necessary. Projects can either block off
those times all the time, or as necessary.

~~~
Fishkins
I agree with core days instead of core hours. The commute can be a big deal.
My team at work has de facto core days Tue through Thur, with most people
working from home Mon and Fri. I think it's pretty close to an ideal
situation.

